
Ask HN: Big list of open source projects looking for donations? - wslh
Is there a concise list of open source projects looking for donations? I really think donating to open source projects you care about should be closer to a subscription model than a sporadic&#x2F;rare event. There should be a facilitation process to quickly find recipients individually or by groups.<p>Also, new donating models can be studied. For example, a project can distribute part of the donations to their code dependencies.
======
fundamental
You might be interested in [https://snowdrift.coop/](https://snowdrift.coop/)
Their site/model is still evolving, but they've done some pretty good research
on what other options there are already out there
[https://snowdrift.coop/p/snowdrift/w/en/othercrowdfunding](https://snowdrift.coop/p/snowdrift/w/en/othercrowdfunding)
.

As per the original question I don't think there is any such list of projects
seeking donations and if there was one I doubt it would be concise. If you're
personally interested in donating to a project via a subscription it shouldn't
be that difficult to contact the maintainer to see if they'd be interested in
receiving those donations and if they could setup some service to receive
subscriptions.

------
iamtrying
Please donate existing projects or hire C++, C, Python developers to
contribute to the open-source community and pay the developers. There are tons
of project they need either donation or developers which get paid for small
amounts.

1 - FFMpeg for Windows to become more friendly 2 - NodeJS for Windows to
become more easy and friendly so that we can stop using fooling us by moving
to random programming languages : Java, C#, D, Go etc etc

3 - Please invest on TWAIN, ISIS, SANE protocol to be Freely available in
NodeJS

4 - Please invest on rfc-turn servers 5 - Please invest VLC. To make for
windows operating system to have screen-capture and then make that captured
screen to be available as virtual webcam source. Like Manycam

6 - Please invest for Node-WebKit, to make it for windows bulletproof hackers
browser.

